# Got problems with my maxtor 6y160p0 >>

## LynZ

kernel log:

```

  NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: Maxtor 6Y160P0, ATA DISK drive

hda: IRQ probe failed (0xecb8) {!!}

hdb: IRQ probe failed (0xecb8) {!!}

hdb: IRQ probe failed (0xecb8) {!!}

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: TEAC CD-W552E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

```

after that, during the intensive disk usage fte system hangs up and doesn't responce.....

Any ideas, what an it be&

ABIT NF7-SL(v2.0) mainboard

kernel 2.6.5-gentoo-r1[/code]

----------

## LynZ

Cause when i booted from liveCD everything was fine

now switched to 2.6.4-ck2 still testing.....

Think it'll be o'right.

Where should i post this if it is a bug?

----------

